
Zuckerberg asks "What startups would be good talent acquisitions for Facebook?" - domino
http://www.quora.com/What-startups-would-be-good-talent-acquisitions-for-Facebook-2154
======
zone2
where does it say Zuckerberg asked this?

~~~
domino
The first person in the list is the one who posted the question usually. Also,
it appears here: <http://www.quora.com/Mark-Zuckerberg/questions>

~~~
zone2
thanks.

